# Worms on/around Billy's anus



## DonnaBelle (Dec 15, 2010)

I took the goats our for a walk this am and saw 4 small white worms (a little less than a half inch wide) on the pink skin around his anus.

What kind of worms could these be??  What should I worm him with??  I have Cydectin sheep drench, Cydectin injectible, Levamiasole, and Valbazen on hand.

DonnaBelle


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 15, 2010)

tapeworm or round worm, I would say use the valbazen.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks Karen,

I didn't know goats could have tapeworms.  

Valbazen coming up.

Donna


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 15, 2010)

I haven't used Valbazen so I don't know dosage or length of time but I know with Safeguard you would want to do it for 3 days in a row if you are actually seeing worms. Don't know if you use Valbazen for multiple days too.


----------



## cmjust0 (Dec 15, 2010)

It's an intestinal worm of some kind..  Stomach worms (barberpoles, for instance) get mascerated/digested on the way out, so you really won't see them in stool or around goatbutts..  

Careful with Valbazen...I've never used it, but I've read that it's not quite as harmless as Safe Guard and other 'white' dewormers.  There apparently *is* a "fatal dose" of Valbazen.

Just sayin'.  

It'll probably work, though.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2010)

I've given up to double the dose of Valbazen in the past and they did fine.  Not saying it can't happen, but I've been using it for 5 years w/ no problems.  

I dose at 1cc per 30#.  

If it is tapeworm, it'll take 3 doses (over 3 days) to kill it, regardless of wether you use safeguard or Valbazen.  
If you use safeguard, I've read you should use 1cc per 10#.

I'm much more afraid of Levamiasole than I am Valbazen.

Valbazen's dangerous to pregnant goats...it can cause abortion.
Don't think that'll be an issue w/ a 'billy'.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 15, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I've given up to double the dose of Valbazen in the past and they did fine.  Not saying it can't happen, but I've been using it for 5 years w/ no problems.
> 
> I dose at 1cc per 30#.
> 
> ...


 Except I use 1 cc per 22 lbs


----------



## Ariel301 (Dec 15, 2010)

Did you get a good look at the shape of the worm? Tapeworm egg segments will be passed in the manure of an animal and can stick to the skin sometimes on the way out. It will look like grains of rice. 

If it looked like a teeny tiny wiggling thread, I'd say it's a pinworm. I've seen those on horses pretty often, they will actually come out of the anus early in the morning for a bit and then go back in (weird, huh?) I have seen this same thing on a goat recently, so I imagine it's a similar type of worm. They will cause bad itching around the tail area, so the animal will be rubbing its rear on things and may wear its tail bald.

Knowing what you are looking at will help you to treat accurately.


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm going to try to get some berries from him tonight or am tomorrow and take them to the vet.

I've dosed him with Valbazen today, will do it again for 2 more days.

Thanks to all who posted I am still soooo learning about goats!!

Somehow I don't think you ever stop learning about goats.

DonnaBelle


----------



## DonnaBelle (Dec 15, 2010)

Just a PS.

I told DH I needed a berry from Billy, I was standing around watching his butt.

DH says: OH don't you remember what we were taught in Goat Boot Camp?? 

What says I?

You stick your finger in his butt and fish one out.

I don't remember that, says I,

Move over, he says and promptly did it!!!!!!!!!!

Yeah rah for my DH!!  Somehow I'd forgotten all about that technique I'd learned in school.

DonnaBelle


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2010)

You'll want a fresh one for a fecal though....just in case you didn't realize that.


----------



## Our7Wonders (Dec 15, 2010)

DonnaBelle said:
			
		

> You stick your finger in his butt and fish one out.
> 
> DonnaBelle


Won't likely find 'em any fresher than that!


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 15, 2010)

I meant tomorrow, though....


----------

